# Which vacum sealer?



## nakom (Oct 12, 2010)

I was wonder which vacum sealer should I get?  I will use it a fair amount and do not want to spend alot of money if I do not get one that will last.  I have been looking at the Food Saver ones but I thought I would ask the experts.

thanks,

Nick


----------



## aeroforce100 (Oct 12, 2010)

Before you make a decision look here!   Vacupack


----------



## squirrel (Oct 12, 2010)

I do not recommend the food saver. I have one that I bought not too long ago from Sam's and it quit working almost immediately. I have been on the phone and back and forth emailing and not very happy. Spend the extra money and get something that's worth it! JMHO


----------



## aeroforce100 (Oct 12, 2010)

Squirrel  Look here,Vacupack   Then go to Ebay and find one!


----------



## nakom (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.  I will do more research before I buy one.  I intend to use it a fair amount so I want one that will last and do a good job.  It is too expensive to have food spoil.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks aeroforce, but I really can't afford one right now, I'm putting in new hardwood floors and it's costing more than estimated and my work printer recently went out so there's another chunk. I was just hoping this piece of crap would get me through til after the holidays. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 12, 2010)

Squirrel as short of a time as you've owned it take it back to Sam's and make them take it back. My Food Savers are about 3 years old and still work pretty good. When I seal too many bags at one time they will time out and make me take a break but at times I seal many bags at one sitting. With that said my next one will be a continuous cycle commercial unit.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2010)

Here is a used Foodsaver which was made by Vacupac in Italy and these are the best...   They are repairable and last forever... check out the link, a refurbished one from Vacupac is about $275.00.  You can get them on eBay for around $25.00-$40.00 and they are the best out there I have 4 of them and will be selling a couple later...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140464522880

http://www.vacuumpackers.com/

http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/index2.ivnu

These are the Original Foodsavers Made In Italy and The Best Ones Made...


----------

